# Où placer les fichiers .jar pour java



## Einbert (2 Novembre 2001)

Qqun pourrait-il me dire où placer les fichiers .jar ? Dans le dossier System ou dans le dossier Library ?
Puis comment faire pour ensuite les utiliser avec java ?

++


----------



## Gwenhiver (4 Novembre 2001)

C'est pas pour le Développement, Java ?


----------



## Einbert (5 Novembre 2001)

J'ai placé le .jar à la fois dans le dossier  library et ds System (dans le folder Java, ben je l'ai mis dans le dossier extensions)...Maintenant je n'ai plus qu'à taper _java kawa.repl_...Au passage Kawa est un interpréteur de commande Scheme qui permet en plus de compiler un fichier scheme pour en faire des fichiers.class et finalement en faire une standalone application  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !

++


----------

